# Favorite sad songs



## saynomore

Tally another for melancholy.

YouTube - Lhasa - Rising (Official Video)


----------



## LeafStew

Can't think of any particular sad songs but usually what works best for me:

-delicate voice
-piano
-violin


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - raised by swans - violet light


----------



## Vaka

I really like this thread...anything that can touch me close enough to my heart to make me cry is something that stays in my heart


----------



## polaroid sea

two samples from a small cross-section of my music library and the top surface of my mind:

spiritualized - _ladies and gentlemen we are floating in space_
sparklehorse - _saturday_

these two absolutely _destroy_ me (the latter especially now). and any song that can do that has my undying devotion. 

_oh yoko!_ by john lennon also.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

Another Day In Paradise--Genesis


----------



## Hiccups24-7

polaroid sea said:


> two samples from a small cross-section of my music library and the top surface of my mind:
> 
> spiritualized - _ladies and gentlemen we are floating in space_
> sparklehorse - _saturday_
> 
> these two absolutely _destroy_ me (the latter especially now). and any song that can do that has my undying devotion.
> 
> _oh yoko!_ by john lennon also.


Have you heard about Mark Linkous? rip.


----------



## polaroid sea

Shannonline said:


> Have you heard about Mark Linkous? rip.


unfortunately yes. i've been devastated for about a week. sparklehorse's music has meant a great deal to me for well over ten years and i'm grateful to have it and mark's words with me. i was listening to KCRW this saturday and they did a nice little mini-tribute and played his and radiohead's pink floyd cover. apparently he was working on/close to finishing a new album, and i'm anxious to see it released. sad panda. 

which reminds me of other great sadcore: cat power. basically every cat power song is the saddest song ever.


----------



## Miraji

these are some of the songs i like to listen when i am sad and feeling down 

back to black - Amy Winehouse
love is a losing game - Amy Winehouse
waiting in vain- bob marely 
clocks - cold play 
remember the name- fort minor 
Iris- goo goo dolls 
Julio Iglesias - Si tu te vas
everything - lifehouse 
lie to me -Ne-Yo


----------



## fiasco




----------



## fiasco




----------



## AdAstraPerAspera

All these tracks represent memories for me. And whether how haunting a certain sound is to me, or the lyrics or underlying meaning, or the feel as if you could pass it through your hands like grains of sand; These are my favourites


----------



## elobliss

Jeff Buckley- Morning Theft


----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## grmpf

Peter Gabriel: "Here Comes the Flood"






Leonard Cohen: "Famous Blue Raincoat"






Bruce Springsteen: "Racing in the Streets"


----------



## grmpf

MisterNi said:


> Mine isn't sad so much as it is melancholy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dPDO3Tfab0



The strong link to "Platoon" and especially to the scene of Elias' death makes it very sad to me.


----------



## beth x

Johnny Cash, Hurt


----------



## Sweetish

Mmm, nostalgia...


----------



## briannaharleyyy

memory motel by the rolling stones.


----------



## Phil Ander




----------



## Vorpalsun

Perhaps because I play the violin I resonate more with it or something


----------



## Kuja

People probably don't associate Pink with deep meaningful sad music, but I was really surprised by this song. I found it powerful. 






Also;


----------



## iDane

most of my favorites have already been posted...


----------



## Boy C




----------



## Outcode




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## PeacePassion

this is the last song that made me cry. (i just heard it a few days ago for the first time)


----------



## hustina

Those You've Known (from Spring Awakening) never fails to break my heart. xP


----------



## Boy C




----------



## XClaudiaX

Mad World: Gary Jules


----------



## Midnight Rambler

mine are: The nothing song- Sigur Ros
Mad World- Gary Jules version
never say never- the fray
cats in the cradle- harry chapman


----------



## Boy C




----------



## Boy C

The wee robot at the end of that always gets to me^


----------



## Jingo

This one makes me cry every time I really listen to the lyrics. :crying:


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Man Comes Around.


----------



## murderegina

Say It Ain't So by Weezer
Girl With Broken Wings by Manchester Orchestra
Limousine by Brand New
Not Now by Blink 182
Don't Call Me Peanut by Bayside
Hey Hey My My by Neil Young


----------



## Glassjaw




----------



## AirMarionette

buncha stuff by Clint Mansell, namely:
Death is the Road To Awe 
Together We Will Live Forever

a load of songs from BSG
a load of songs from Harry Potter
Royksopp Forever, Royksopp
King, Weezer (it's a funny contrast because the music is sad but the lyrics read,
'If you wanna get by / then mind your biz / if you wanna start somethin' / know one thing - I'M KING.')


----------



## polaroid sea

i refuse even to post the video because i'm not that sadistic, but two songs by vic chesnutt (1. flirted with you all my life and 2. you are never alone) are hands down the most devastating ever written. complete headfuck status for me. 

one i can post, though:

neil young - tell me why






much less-than-three for neil.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

I could listen to this song all night on repeat. I like listening to it especially when I'm thinking about my brother.


----------



## Stars

"For Martha" -Smashing Pumpkins (this one was already posted on page 1 so I won't repost a video)

"[Untitled 5]/Alafoss" -Sigur Ros






"13 Angels Standing Guard 'Round The Side Of Your Bed" -A Silver Mt. Zion






"Girl With A Watering Can" -Maudlin Of The Well


----------



## Garden

I don't really have a favourite sad song. However, I do enjoy listening to them, and I thought that the ones listed below are worth mentioning. Oh, and most of them are Japanese. And by the way, sorry if I destruct your computer screen with Youtube videos, lol.


----------



## Stars

YouTube - Solitude

"Solitude" -Black Sabbath

I forgot about this one, somehow...


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - Komm, Susser Tod/????????


----------



## kingcarcas

Wow ton of stuff to check out here..lets see..
Daylight Dies - Solitary refinement, Dismantling Devotion
Katatonia - Velvet thorns, gateways of bereavement, in silence enshrined, funeral wedding
Swallow the sun - Hold this woe, really any song by them...
Agalloch - Odal, the lodge, desolation song
My Dying Bride - For my fallen angel
Insomnium - At the gates of sleep, unmourned, devoid of caring, Last Statement (probably my suicide song):laughing:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Young Galaxy - embers [audio only]

YouTube - Embers - Young Galaxy


----------



## afriend

I could make a list without end but these belong to my fovourites:


----------



## obz900

There's a debate about whether it is better to listen to sad or happy music when you're sad. Personally, I feel better when I listen to sad songs. Almost everything on my ipod is melancholic for some reason..I just realized that. Here's some of my favorites:

Tech N9ne-Low
Death Cab for Cutie-What Sarah Said
Jack's Mannequin-The Mixed Tape
Something Corporate-Globes and Maps, You're Gone
The Weepies-World Spins Madly On
Alice in Chains-Nutshell
Guster-Dear Valentine
Imogen Heap-The Moment I Said It
The Hush Sound-Magnolia
John Mayer-Dreaming With A Broken Heart
My Chemical Romance-Cancer
Nickel Creek-The Lighthouse's Tale, Can't Complain
Paul Mccartney-Jenny Wren
Regina Spektor-Samson


----------



## Unknownstateofmind

Bittersweet - Apocalyptica with Ville Valo and Lauri Ylonen
Descend the shades of night - Machine Head
The burning red - Machine Head
I wont see you tonight - A7X


----------



## Iggy Hazard

_Sad Songs (Say So Much) _by Elton John. If you watch the original video, though, he's all flamboyant and whatnot and it doesn't match the theme of the song.


----------



## Dallas

My current favorite is Ponytail Parades by Emery


----------



## Coccinellidae




----------



## Enkidu

All the colours are crackling, the leaves are alive
With a note from your heart I keep written inside
Frozen air surrounds your eyes
As you speak fountains collide

With a mouth full of stars I trip over my feet
You've blown me away, I can hardly speak
Stolen my silence, scattered my peace
I'm lost in the dark, mislaid my spark

Memories of you fading into the past
To keep you inside freeze your kiss so it lasts
In the shadow of your light
I live my days like they were nights

With a mouth full of stars I trip over my feet
You've blown me away, I can hardly speak
Stolen my silence, scattered my peace
I'm lost in the dark, mislaid my spark

All the space that you need and the silence you plead
I've thrown them away cause your signs I can't read
Forgotten thrills in the sudden chills
Frozen air surrounds your eyes

With a mouth full of stars I trip over my feet
You've blown me away, I can hardly speak
Stolen my silence, scattered my peace
I'm lost in the dark, mislaid my spark


----------



## Prestmackine

I've been listening to Pierrot the clown by placebo alot lately.


----------



## milkinbags

I second 'Plainsong' & 'Pictures of You' by the Cure that have already been posted. Here are my picks:


























(The entire _Hospice_ album by the Antlers is beautiful and devastating).


----------



## insanity48amylee

Concrete Angel- Martina McBride
Solitude- Evanescence
Hello- Evanescence
Missing- Evanescence
Cassie- Flyleaf


----------



## DoctorJetsam

The Scientist (Coldplay)
X&Y (Also Coldplay) 
Russian Roulette (Rihanna)
Tell Me It's Not True (Barbara Dixon/Blood Brothers)

All these songs seem to be about failing in some way... that's intresting.


----------



## nooo

http://www.youtube.com/v/Tjcg2tgcofY&hl=en_US&fs=1&

I heard this on Moral Oral and adored it right away





Early 80's Texas punk





Amazing unknown-under appreciated late 70's LA punk band that used synthesizers in place of guitars


----------



## Steve MD

I Think this sad song takes the cake






Also


----------



## briannaharleyyy

good feeling by the violent femmes.


----------



## SecondSkin

I love how wistful this song sounds.


----------



## Green

"How to Disappear Completely"--Radiohead


----------



## L'Empereur

Coldplay - The Scientist
Jeff Buckley - Calling You
Sia - Breathe Me
Sara Barielles - Gravity
Christina Aguilera - Hurt
James Morrison - If You Don't Wanna Love Me
Justin Timberlake - Another Song (All Over Again)
Nelly Furtado - In God's Hands


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## spg565

EDIT:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Steve MD




----------



## L'Empereur

:*(


----------



## Jncky




----------



## Elli




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Immemorial

My Immortal - Evanescence.
Beautiful - Eminem.
Cry - Alex Parks.


----------



## valentine

It all depends on how one defines 'sad.

there is bleak 




empty 




and disparaging 




Live versions are better, Ian wails like a madman and makes you feel it. I can barely listen to it any more (or any of closer), it rips my heart out.


----------



## SmileyMan

Beautiful and sad:

YouTube - The Fountain Soundtrack - 10 Together We Will Live Forever


----------



## Elli

DanseMacabre said:


> "The Boy Who Blocked His Own Shot" by Brand New
> "The Drugs Don't Work" by The Verve


Dear god... these songs are brilliant.


----------



## SecondSkin

YouTube - HQ | Sigur Rós | Untitled #2 (aka "Fyrsta/The First Song") [Audio]


----------



## Immemorial




----------



## SlowPoke68




----------



## Electrical flOw

YouTube - Way to Fall - Starsailor

YouTube - Red-Pieces with lyrics (good song)

YouTube - Hollywood Undead - Circles


----------



## Diphenhydramine

YouTube - Three Dog Night "One"


----------



## Nostalgic

Tophat182 said:


> I'm in a weird mood right now, I just really want to be sad, like I want an emotional dam to be broken. So I went through my iTunes and made a list of all the songs that make me well up, but my list is kinda short. What are your favorite songs that touch you emotionally in a similar way.
> This is my list so far:
> Fix you- Coldplay
> I will follow you into the dark- death cab for cutie
> Do you realize?? - The flaming lips
> How to save a life - The fray
> Iris - Goo goo dolls
> Mr. brightside - The killers​


Those are my sad songs too... You have good taste in music :]


----------



## Alvarez

Seether does great work.











Ditto 10 Years:


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Jncky

Electrical flOw said:


> YouTube - Way to Fall - Starsailor


 
Metal Gear Solid 3 for the win...


----------



## AOKO

How to save a life


----------



## PseudoSenator

LOVE this song.

YouTube - Portishead - Roads


----------



## Black Rabbit

How did I miss this thread? 

I absolutely love this song. You can hear the sadness in the music and in his voice.






Probably the reason I love this song so much is that I relate to it almost 100%. I guess that's why we all love our sad songs.


----------



## RememberWhenItRained

My Immortal - Evanescence
Fix You - Coldplay
How to Save a Life - The Fray
Humanity - Justin Durban
In Passing - Justin Durban


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Darkestblue

This song makes me want to plummet off a cliff overlooking an ocean. Too sad...


----------



## under skies

"Sincerely Yours" - A.J. McLean
"Hey Jude" - The Beatles
"Let It Be" - The Beatles
"Eleanor Rigby" - The Beatles
"Mr. Tambourine Man" - Bob Dylan
"Don't Think Twice, It's Alright" - Bob Dylan
"What Do You Care" - The Boston Post
"Coming To Terms" - Carolina Liar
"Violet Hill" - Coldplay
"Goodbye" - Dave Moffatt
"Over My Head" - The Fray
"Undeniable" - Greg Raposo
"I Wanna Know" - Hidell
"A Sadness Runs Through Him" - The Hoosiers
"Hide and Seek" - Imogen Heap
"Holes Inside" - Joe Brooks
"I Gotta Stop" - Lindsay Pagano
"Living This Way" - Scott, Clint, and Bob Moffatt
"Spy" - The Moffatts
"Shades of Grey" - The Monkees
"Somebody To Love" - Queen
"Who Needs Love?" - Razorlight
"Curl Up and Die" - Relient K
"Faking My Own Suicide" - Relient K
"Hallelujah" - Rufus Wainwright
"Why Does It Always Rain on Me?" - Rufus Wainwright
"Curtains Are Moving" - Scott Moffatt
"Oh No" - Scott Moffatt
"The Stalking Winter" - Scott Moffatt
"I Am a Rock" - Simon & Garfunkel
"The Sound of Silence" - Simon & Garfunkel
"Wear Me Down" - Son of Dork
"Runaway Train" - Soul Asylum
"Casimir Pulaski Day" - Sufjan Stevens
"The Drugs Don't Work" - The Verve



... I clearly spend too much of my time categorizing music by emotion. I love the playlist feature on iTunes.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex




----------



## Lullaby

YouTube - Plumb - Cut

</3


----------



## Black Rabbit

YouTube - Lush Life - Hartman & Coltrane


----------



## socalmtb858

Every Rose Has It's Thorn - GNR
Remember Me - Tim McGraw
Just to See you Smile - Tim McGraw


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## thestrangewarrior

socalmtb858 said:


> Every Rose Has It's Thorn - GNR


Just letting you know that Guns N' Roses did not sing that song. It was actually Poison off the 1988 album Open Up and Say... Ahh.


----------



## socalmtb858

thestrangewarrior said:


> Just letting you know that Guns N' Roses did not sing that song. It was actually Poison off the 1988 album Open Up and Say... Ahh.


Aaah! Google let me down! Thanks for keeping me honest.


----------



## xxstrange1xx

Imogen heap: The moment I said it

Amy Lee: Sally's song

Above and Beyond: Can't sleep

Emilie Autumn: God help me

Utada Hikaru: Sakura Drops

t.AT.u: Vysa Moya Lubov

Maroon 5: Nothing lasts forever

Christina Aguilera: Hurt

Evanescence: My Immortal

Superchick: Courage

Meditation of Thais


----------



## killerB

I had to put my rescue kitty down yesterday, he had cancer. So, this thread is timely, because I am very very sad.


----------



## Nostalgic

I'm so sorry for your loss :sad:

We had to put our kitty down last month. I know how hard that is.


----------



## Aqualung

R.E.M.- Let Me In This one gets to me everytime but sometimes I HAVE to listen to it. R.E.M. wrote it about Kurt Cobain after his suicide. I was a huge Nirvana fan.


----------



## Condor

City of Devils - Yellowcard
Summer 78 - Yann Tiersen
Sustained by Hate - Masashi Hamazu - FFXIII
Promised Eternity - Masashi Hamazu - FFXIII


And whenever I'm like that I need to listen to Atonement (by Masashi Hamazu, from FFXIII)


FF13 has an unbelievable soundtrack.


----------



## kiwigrl

socalmtb858 said:


> Every Rose Has It's Thorn - GNR


Um, actually that was "poison" not GNR.


----------



## kiwigrl

*Somewhere over the rainbow - Israel (from the movie "50 first dates")...best version ever.
*Possibility - Lykke Li
Fix you - Coldplay
How to save a life - The Fray
Candle in the wind - Elton John
Everybody hurts - REM
Last kiss - Pearl Jam
Mad World - Gary Jules
I dreamed a dream (from Les Miserables)
Bright eyes (from the movie Watership Down... always made me cry)
I'll be missing you (tribute to Princess Diana)
Because of you - Kelly Clarkson
You're beautiful - James Blunt
Unbreak my heart - Toni Braxton
November rain - G N R


----------



## Black Rabbit

Suicidal blues song + Ray Charle's voice + Sung by a blind artist. Doesn't get much more depressing than this song.


----------



## Zic




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## suicidal_orange




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Jackdaw

They wont allow me to post links, Im too much of a noob.

But I can tell you names - 'Wasteland', by 10 Years. And 'Change (In the House of the Flies)' by Deftones, from the Queen of the Damned soundtrack. 

That one is a particular favourite of mine, at the moment. It describes my feelings towards another, someone I care for dearly.
'I watched a change, in you. Its like you never, had wings'.


----------



## Jackdaw

jinamuro, thats beautiful.


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - Dream Theater - Misunderstood


----------



## niss

Great voice.

YouTube - Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves

YouTube - Eva Cassidy - Time After Time Live

YouTube - Danny Boy by Eva Cassidy

And no disrespect to Bill Withers, but Shaun does it best:

YouTube - Shaun Smith - Britain's Got Talent - Show 5


----------



## Angel1412kaitou

Dude, THESE are SAD songs? :0 Then this means the only type of song I like is "sad", lol.
DCFC is always good.


----------



## Aeterna

David Gray - This Year's Love
Damien Rice - 9 Crimes (Live in Paris)
Bon Iver - The Wolves (Part I and II)
Lisa Hannigan - Silent Night
Glen Hansard - Say It To Me Now.
Sigur Ros - Untitled VIII
Explosions in the Sky - The Only Moment We Were Alone.

A melting pot of the most depressing music, best appreciated when listened to in the early hours, underneath a blanket.


----------



## suicidal_orange




----------



## lumbajak

Lord, all I know is that I can't stand to listen to Ingrid Michaelson when I am sad. Her stuff just makes everything feel even worse. Like the world is going to fall in around me.

Songs I listen to when I'm sad, though... Lack of Color, by Death Cab For Cutie... Love is Simple, by Akron/Family... and very much so Skinny Love by Bon Iver


----------



## SyndiCat

and​







and​


----------



## Skum

Heh, I always just associated "Freebird" with triumph and sweaty rock concerts. Associations tend to be the thing that give a song a certain mood. Some of my choices might seem strange to others, while others' choices might seem strange to me. No need to start throwing insults :tongue:


----------



## Ti Dominant

Skum said:


> Heh, I always just associated "Freebird" with triumph and sweaty rock concerts. Associations tend to be the thing that give a song a certain mood. Some of my choices might seem strange to others, while others' choices might seem strange to me. No need to start throwing insults :tongue:


Yeah, I understand. A few minutes after I added Freebird to the list I kind of questioned myself internally and thought, "What the fuck? Freebird?... sweaty rock concerts... crazy orgies... drugs... sex" But then I remembered that the actual sound of the song is kind of sad. hehe


----------



## RedDeath9

Some of these aren't technically sad, but they still unnerve me.

Radiohead - Idioteque
Radiohead - Everything In Its Right Place
Pain of Salvation - A Trace of Blood
Pain of Salvation - Undertow
Pain of Salvation - Oblivion Ocean
Pain of Salvation - Plains of Dawn
Pain of Salvation - Morning On Earth
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element
Pain of Salvation - Vocari Dei
Nobuo Uematsu - Sealed Door (from Chrono Trigger soundtrack)
Yasunori Mitsuda - The Brink of Time ("")
Yasunori Mitsuda - The Day the World Revived (you get the point by now)
Yasunori Mitsuda - Secret of the Forest (he's just good at creating that nostalgic/sad feeling)
Yasunori Mitsuda - Wind Scene
Yasunori Mitsuda - Memories of Green
A Wilhelm Scream - In Vino Veritas II
Twisted Into Form - The Thin Layers of Lust and Love
Twisted Into Form - Erased
Thursday - Steps Ascending
Thursday - Where the Circle Ends
Thursday - How Long is the Night
Thursday - Jet Black New Year
Thrice - Daedalus
Thrice - Like Moths To Flame
Riverside - Conceiving You
Riverside - Through the Other Side
Porcupine Tree - Collapse the Light Into Earth
Opeth - Patterns In the Ivy
maudlin of the Well - Sleep is a Curse
Dream Theater - Space-Dye Vest
Agalloch - ... And the Great Cold Death of the Earth
Agalloch - In the Shadow of Our Pale Companion
Agalloch - Limbs


----------



## Jackdaw

a personal favourite, and this particular vid fits it fantastically. Its ...well i always find it pretty damn amazing.






I happen to be an American McGees Alice fan :laughing: This is possibly my favourite from the games soundtrack. Incredably beautiful.






Okay, so we're a sucker for game soundtracks. Meh. They have some beautiful, atmospheric music, at times. So shoot me.


----------



## Jackdaw

YouTube - Silent Hill 4: The Room - Room Of Angel

I was going to add this, too. Due to it being unbelievably beautiful. And sad, too.


----------



## MissNobody

This is 'Til I Hear You Sing' from the musical 'Love Never Dies' (basically Phantom of the Opera 2)

YouTube - "'Til I Hear You Sing" [Official Video for the single taken from Love Never Dies]


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

YouTube - The Offenders-I hate myself
Sadness..despair...Fury
YouTube - Soundgarden - The Day I Tried To Live [Studio Version]
Sadness...depravity...paranoia


----------



## saynomore

YouTube - regina spektor - Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen Cover)


----------



## One Dreamboat

YouTube - Heart - Alone

YouTube - Sad Lisa

YouTube - The Show Must Go On (Harry Potter)

Also - If I Saw You In Heaven - Eric Clapton
You Are Not Alone - MJ
The Rose - Bette Midler
Unchained Melody...


----------



## pretty.Odd

YouTube - Connie Francis - I Will Wait For You

YouTube - Patsy Cline "Crazy"

YouTube - Skeeter Davis -- The End Of The World

YouTube - Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted

YouTube - etta james I'd Rather Go Blind

YouTube - Sam Cooke A change is Gonna come

YouTube - RAY CHARLES - Georgia On My Mind


----------



## minkaybell

the one on my profile.


----------



## prufrok

I love Coldplay's "Fix You."

My all-time favorite sad song is Ella Fitzgerald's "Someone to Watch Over Me"


----------



## sleeper




----------



## killerB

THE most sad song, anywhere. The Opera was sooooo sad. I cry everytime I hear it. But, to add some levity, I posted not only the Pavorotti version, but the Coca-Cola version, which is very cute.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## refugee




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Lullaby

I don't even know why it affects me, tbh.


----------



## soya




----------



## cam3llia

forgot to add "Mad World"


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## LadyJava




----------



## Aurora Fire




----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

The entire album: One Hot Minute - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Gives me goosebumps just to think about how dark those songs are. Some even sound upbeat and happy, but just listen to the lyrics.


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## topgun31

"Bad" by U2


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Just a placeholder and thread bump for now, but it's in earnest


----------



## L'Empereur

Debussy - Clair de Lune


----------



## saynomore




----------



## jeanphoenix

Get Me Through December - Alison Krauss


----------



## killerB




----------



## gravitycantforget

3 songs that will typically set me off - Evanesence - My Immortal, Joy Division - Atmosphere and Sisters Of Mercy - Knockin On Heavens Door


----------



## Peacock

I've been listening to this song for about four years now. Still gets me emotional.


----------



## jdmn

I like to listen this when I'm sad, even though the song is not.. sad.. rather, anxious...


----------



## shashastone

My favorite sad song is from the movie titanic "my heart will go on ".


----------



## Dupree




----------



## topgun31




----------



## perennialurker

They've surely been done already, but...


----------



## Nostalgic

This song is just so wistful.










First verse.....


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Morrissey's EVERYDAY IS LIKE SUNDAY






The most depressing song ever.


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## ThisAnonymous

Let's see... for me, they would be the following: 

Jon McLaughlin - Indiana
Coldplay - The Scientist
Kesha - Hallucination
Katy Perry - The One That Got Away
Leona Lewis - My Hands

I have more but that means I'd have to go surf my library. XD


----------



## mimisea

Oldie - its the song I always listen to when I'm bummed out about a man


----------



## ladybugxD

*Autumns Monologue - From Autumn to Ashes* is definitely one of them. 
Well, I think almost every song from the album The Fiction We Live is great and I always listen to them when I want to get the same mood.
Also, *Brooke Daniels' Tiny Broken Fingers, Die, So You Wanna Be a Superhero, Silently Leaving the Room* and last but not the least *All Apologies and Smiles, Yours Truly, Ugly Valentine* from *Carissa's Wierd * are such great songs. I recommend the album *I Before E*.
I also listen to these a lot: *So Fell Autumn Rain, Forever Autumn, The Homecoming, To Blossom Blue* from *Lake of Tears* + *Blackfield* and *Anathema*
Okey, I'll stop now:laughing:


----------



## unico

I agree with Iris and How to Save a Life.

Also for me:
Imogen Heap -- Speeding Cars
Delta Goodrem -- Can't Break It to my Heart
Dido -- White Flag
Taylor Swift -- White Horse
Meatloaf -- Two Out of Three Ain't Bad
Superchick -- Crawling
Tori Amos -- Bells for Her
Fleetwood Mac -- Landslide


----------



## owlet

Illusion - VNV Nation
Nobody Loves You - Reuben
Pearl of the Stars - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## i love jesus and music




----------



## anarchitektur




----------



## MonieJ

Adele-First Love
Evanescnce-My Immortal
3 Days Grace-Home
Pink-Nobody Knows
Blink 182-I Miss You 
Christina Aguilera -Hurt 
Paramore-When it Rains
Katy Perry-Thinking of You
My Chemical Romance-Helena
Paramore-Oh Star
MCR-Ghost of You
3 Days Grace- World so Cold

I listen to alot of sad songs :mellow:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Song about him dying, this album brought a tear to my eyes





My favorite, but it's also pretty loud


----------



## Reclusive




----------



## nádej

oh so many. i adore sad songs and the way they just reach in and take hold of your soul.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Reclusive




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Valdyr

I absolutely love sad and melancholy music.
















Okay, Agalloch has too many, I'll move on





























































That's enough for now.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Reclusive




----------



## perfectcircle

Right now it's Tool or mewithoutYou, used to be Nirvana. angsty hard rock basically. I like softer music too but if I need to cry I need someone who sounds as desperate as I can't sound. I mouth the words as I cry... the anger somehow helps.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Reclusive




----------



## kbishness

Billie Holiday- Gloomy Sunday, Strange Fruit
Hootie and the Blowfish- Only Lonely, Closing time( covered. From Tom Waitts)
The Clarks- Penny on the Floor
Mumford and Sons- Dustbowl Dance
Stevie Nicks- Rose Garden, Street Angel
Cat Stevens- Father and Son

So many more... its hard to put them all in one place.


----------



## Sliver

It's not deep or anything, but it makes me cry:


----------



## Soapysofah

Almost anything by The Smiths
(in particular though, my favorite for noose-making are)
Asleep
Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me 
I Know it's Over 

To me, the saddest though all is real dark.


----------



## Berdudget

Without You - Harry Nilsson (accept no imitations - Mariah Carey can belt it out but she leaves all the emotion out), Mad World - Tears for Fears (Numb sadness), Precious Things and Little Earthquakes - Tori Amos (angry power sadness - lol)


----------



## purpleman

This is such a well made song! I love it!


----------



## alyssa_

That piano chord progression does things to me.





And this part of "Blaise Baily Finnegan III" by Godspeed You! Black Emperor always makes me a bit sad.


----------



## sibowittz1

I have way too many to count!


----------



## sibowittz1

I have a lot more!!!!


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Thank God I'm Pretty


----------



## StellarTwirl

*Nick Drake - Parasite*







_Lifting the mask from a local clown,_
_Feeling down like him._
_Seeing the light in a station bar and_
_Traveling far in sin._
_Sailing downstairs to the northern line,_
_Watching the shine of the shoes._
_Hearing the trials of the people there._
_Who's to care if they lose?_


----------



## Setsuna




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## possiBri




----------



## Yuval

There are so many..


----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## Rachel Something




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Frosty

blah.......edited.....


----------



## EbonyTigger

"My Immortal" by Evanescence (sorry I can't post the youtube video I can't run youtube here)


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

9 Crimes - Damien Rice








Mad World - Gary Jules








Hurt - Johny Cash


----------



## Pete The Lich




----------



## Ubuntu

I think of the second last episode of Boston Public every time I hear this.























etc.


----------



## Yuval

Not sure if it's already posted


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## friendly80sfan

Circle of Steel-Gordon Lightfoot
Tears Fall-Barlow Girl
Next Exit-Split Enz (It doesn't really sound sad, but the lyrics are a bit sad and I like to listen to it when I feel sad.)
I Hope I Never-Split Enz
It Is Well
Breathe- Anna Nalick
Eet-Regina Spektor (This song brought tears to my eyes when I first heard it.)
I Never Told You-Colbie Callait
Catalyst-Anna Nalick
Wreck of the Day-Anna Nalick
Sunday Bloody Sunday-U2

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## friendly80sfan

Also this poem that was set to music.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

Snuff - Slipknot


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

\


----------



## Enkidu

Tell Me What the Rain Knows - Maaya Sakamoto (Wolf's Rain OST)





Days of Fire - Nitin Sawhney (ft. Natty)





Winter Stayed - Triple A (Alex M.O.R.P.H. remix) ft. Ana Criado 





Apparition - Delerium


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE




----------



## petite libellule

*max richter *





:: :: ::





:: :: ::





:: :: ::


----------



## petite libellule




----------



## geekofalltrades




----------



## Shinji Mimura




----------



## josie18




----------



## DomNapoleon

:sad:


----------



## Grac3

So extremely packed with emotional intensity and passion. It's beautiful. If there was ever a song that I would like to personify and give a hug so tightly to- to the point that it might suffocate, this would be the song. There's just something about it that extremely resonates with me.


----------



## LiLesah

Glen's voice @ 1:13... aw, it kills me (but in a good way) ^_^


----------



## stone100674




----------



## NingenExp

alyssa_ said:


>


I prefer Clammbon's original (the la-la part ruins the mood imo)


----------



## NingenExp

My playlist...

The Mars Volta - Asilos Magdalena
CocoRosie - Brazilian Sun, Candyland, Hairnet Paradise
PaperStrapRedux - BFG23, Ealif
Sia - Breathe Me
Emilie Simon - Desert, The Frozen World
M.Craft - Dragonfly
Sigur Ròs - Ekki Mùkk, Gong, Vaka (Untitled 2)
Gorillaz - El Mañana, Latin Simone, Starshine
Beck - Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometime (cover), Lonesome Tears, Lost Cause
Clammbon - Folklore
Placebo - Follow the Cops Back Home, I Know
Lamb - Gabriel, Gorecki, I Cry
Tujiko Noriko - Komoriuta no Mukōgawa, Mannequin Surfer, Pop na Skirt, Robot Hero, Saigo no Chikyū, Tablet for Memory
DeVotchKa - How it Ends
toe - I Dance Alone
Damien Rice - I Remember, Rootless Tree
Bluedawn - Last Arpeggios, Paper Doll
Key - Last Regrets
Portishead - Machine Gun, Mourning Air, Nylon Smile, Roads, The Rip, Wandering Star (live)
Crystal Castles - Magic Spells
Tom McRae - Mermaid Blues
Moby - Mistake, The Sky is Broken, Why Does My Heart Feel so Bad
I Am Robot and Proud - Neil Lake
Pop Bourgeoise - Nord Sud
Radiohead - Nude, Street Spirit, Videotape
José González - Remain
Moderat - Rusty Nails
The Cure - Siamese Twins
Bloc Party - Signs
Yū - Sweet Water (Amai Mizu)
God is an Astronaut - When Everything Dies, All is Violent All is Bright
Explosions in the Sky - Your Hand in Mine
Daughter - Youth


----------



## User

*NingenExp* ,
you have a good taste, sir.roud:


----------



## User

They're higher dimensional I guess.


----------



## Penelope

Beyond sad...when I read the title of the thread this was the song that instantly popped into my head.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Honey Come Home by The Head and The Heart...the lyrics are so real.






Naked As We Came by Iron and Wine...






The Longer I Run by Peter Bradley Adams


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## User




----------



## petite libellule

THIS ALBUM. don't say i didn't warn you...


----------



## geekofalltrades




----------



## nakkinaama

The songs I consider sad in my mind are 
Deftones-Beauty school. Theres just something about the beginning of the song and the vocals and the guitar that give it a sad athmosphere. I love that song, but I actually know absolutely nothing about the band. Weird.
Skrillex-Ruffneck. Yea, I know. Skrillex. But that song is actually pretty good, decent. Not that chaotic like the other tunes from the guy. This song has that badass heavy reggae sound in it and I consider it sad because of the flow of the song, just listen to it. Its like it would tell about the reality of the world today. I know, I sound lame. But life is ruff.
Puscifer & the lead singer from Tool-Potions. I consider this song quite dark. 
... I guess theres more but...


----------



## cinderfreakinella

I will remember you - Sarah Mclachlan


----------



## luminous beam

*Ones I could think of so far...*

Collective Soul "The World I know"






Elliott Smith "Twilight"





Radiohead "Exit Music (for a film)"






Sigur Ros "Svefn-G-Englar"






Glen Hansard "Say it to me"


----------



## Brian1

I miss Elliot Smith.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Meatloaf: I Would Do Anything For Love.


----------



## blood roots

first - the entire Hospice album from The Antlers
and also nearly anything by Have A Nice Life


----------



## Kittynip

^My favorite sad ones. 

But this one always makes me cry the most.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Seether: plastic man


----------



## Ligerman30

Alice in Chains has to be my favorite band to cover as a musician. >//w//<


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Dave Matthews Band: Long Black Veil








Damn I miss Leroi Moore


----------



## Wonszu

Connie Francis/Andy William - "I will wait for you"

This text and both performances... It brings me, a freaking INTJ, down to tears. *sniffle* 











I just can't listen to this without a tissue in hand...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

A sad song regarding first love gone bad, one partners inability to cope & move on.


----------



## babblingbrook

Carissa's Weird
Low
Sparklehorse
Lucero (some)
Magnetic Fields
Two Gallants (some)
Elliott Smith
The Antlers


----------



## ElectricHead

Just off of the top of my head...

Another Lonely Day - Ben Harper
Without You - The Mariah Carey version
Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix
Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden
Blow Up the Outside World- Soundgarden
Down In a Hole - Alice in Chains
Something In The Way - Nirvana
Black - Pearl Jam
Not About Love - Fiona Apple
I Want You - Fiona Apple version
Portrait Of A Man - Screaming Jay Hawkins
Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin
10,000 Days part 2 - Tool
Hate Me Today - Blue October
Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton
Foolish Games - Jewel
Suicidal Dreams - Silverchair


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Queensryche: Another Rainy Night (without you)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Van Morrison: Beside You (astral weeks) & Ballerina


----------



## Ligerman30

I love this song also


----------



## ignaciobarnett

When I am sad i listen to 100 dollars,Hey soul sister,Unwell.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## octocat




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## The Guitar Hero

* Sad by Maroon 5

* Better That We Break by Maroon 5

* Won't Go Home Without You by Maroon 5

* Pretty much any sad song by Maroon 5. And there are a lot of them.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Also some stuff from Rascal Flatts.


----------



## knightingling

Samson by Regina Spektor.
It's just beautiful.


----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## tofutti

nick cave and the bad seeds have some excellent songs for those overblown melancholic moods. 





















beach house does some excellent break up songs:


----------



## Momentz

Meh, couldn't find the good version of "Don't Leave Me Now".


----------



## tofutti

saynomore said:


>


</3


----------



## Pastry Provider

Dont know if this would be categorized as a "sad song" but it made me sad.


----------



## Necrox

I could go on


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Aryn2

Say something; I'm giving up on you.
I'll be the one if you want me to.
Anywhere, I would've followed you.
Say something; I'm giving up on you.

And I am feeling so small.
It was over my head.
I knew nothing at all.

And I will stumble and fall.
I'm still learning to love.
Just starting to crawl.

Say something; I'm giving up on you.
I'm sorry that I couldn't get to you.
Anywhere, I would've followed you.
Say something; I'm giving up on you.

And I will swallow my pride.
You're the one that I love.
I'm saying goodbye.

Say something; I'm giving up on you.
I'm sorry that I couldn't get to you.
Anywhere, I would've followed you.
Say something; I'm giving up on you.

Say something.


-- A Great Big World


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Sad but a little bit goofy


----------



## The Guitar Hero

I forgot to mention Viva la Vida by Coldplay. (Although it's debatable whether that's a sad song or not. I think it is, though.) And there are loads more I want to mention. I'll post them as time goes along.


----------



## Atrej

OMG this is totally my thread lol

anything by The Smiths 
Raised by Swans - Violet Light
anything by Cat Power
Suede - She's Not Dead
Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter
Death Cab for Cutie - Grapevine Fires
Death Cab for Cutie - Your New Twin Sized Bed
Janis Joplin - Get It While You Can


----------



## Sawyer

The Sound of Silence. Then Arrested Development happened.

How It Ends by Devotchka because it reminds me of soldiers going off to war.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

This song called Missing, by Evanescence. The lyrics are soul-crushing.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Rivers and Roads - The Head and The Heart


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

These make me want to cry every-time... without fail.


----------



## Anomaly




----------



## theotter




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## j888000

_Joy Division: New Dawn Fades

_



_
Slowdive: So Tired

_



_
Radiohead: Let Down

_



_
White Ring: King
_


----------



## RedGanon

Björk - Pagan poetry


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Viva la Vida by Coldplay, desu! <3


----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Momentz

j888000 said:


> _Joy Division: New Dawn Fades
> 
> _


Damn, came here just to post New Dawn Fades and you beat me.


----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Marksman

Steve Curtis Chapman's Cinderella 
A really sweet, touching song (and I'm not one to be touched easily )


----------



## Leni




----------



## Quantum Knight

Dream Theater has a lot of tear jerkers.





Dream Theater - Through Her Eyes





Dream Theater - Space Dyed Vest





Dream Theater - Goodnight Kiss





Dream Theater - Ministry of Lost Souls


And then there's last song ever sung by Freddie Mercury...





Queen - The Show Must Go On


And Hurt, both by Nine Inch Nails and the cover by Johnny Cash, but I'm limited to 5 videos per post...


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Damagedfinger

Anything by Evanescence is sad.


----------



## Lemxn

:crying:


----------

